# MegaSquirt Idle Control (MK3 VR6T OBD2)



## VOLKS-MAN (Oct 7, 2000)

Has anyone figured out idle control for MegaSquirt VR6T OBD2???










_Modified by VOLKS-MAN at 10:06 PM 5-7-2009_


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: MegaSquirt Idle Control (VOLKS-MAN)*

I have a driver circuit that seems to work well, not commercially available yet until more testing is done.


----------



## oilpangasket (Dec 5, 2007)

*Re: MegaSquirt Idle Control (VOLKS-MAN)*

You talking about for the stepper motor in the throttlebody? Ive had good luck with the bosch 2 wire idle valves for now.


----------



## VOLKS-MAN (Oct 7, 2000)

*Re: MegaSquirt Idle Control (oilpangasket)*

Are you talking about the OBD1 ISV? I know there are a few different types of Bosch valves that were used on VW's, BMW's, Audi's .....ect. 
http://www.ancientcirclels.com...C.jpg


----------



## DieGTi (Jun 19, 2001)

Update on solutions?  I have the fidle mod and hooked the idle control up to this but way too much action out of the throttle plate. Idle when cold around 3500rpm. :screwy::laugh:


----------



## filthyeuropean (Sep 23, 2006)

Mine uses an obd2 throttle body, and the idle control works pretty well.


----------



## DieGTi (Jun 19, 2001)

What are your settings in the software?


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

DieGTi said:


> Update on solutions?  I have the fidle mod and hooked the idle control up to this but way too much action out of the throttle plate. Idle when cold around 3500rpm. :screwy::laugh:


this is running closed loop or open? have you done any tuning if its closed loop?...


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

If Cassidy is running it like I set it up it's 200+hz and open loop.


----------



## DieGTi (Jun 19, 2001)

Values for each of these fields would be great. 










Megatune shows a divider of 10,000 and the "Help" narration specifies a divider of 1,000. Which is it? Am I missing something? I was able to get a low idle by taking lots of fuel out and taking the timing back but it wasn't happy.



> Idle control can be used in B&G on/off, Warm up, or Closed-Loop Modes.
> 
> --B&G on/off simply opens or closes a valve to provide additional air below a temperature threshold
> 
> ...


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

The one place it mentions 1000 is a typo, it's 10,000. I know because when I put 100 in and measure frequency I get 100. I love math!

The following is what I have in Cassidy's latest msq that I have:
Freq: 183
Cold duty: 24 (-40)
Hot duty: 16 (160)

That's all gleamed off MS2 settings in terms that you can use. On MS1 that valve has too little steps at the higher frequency to make heads or tails out of it, it'll be all over. 

You can use this: http://www.jbperf.com/pwm_converter/index.html

Set the circuit up for 4x and try a ~50hz frequency.

You NEED to be able to get steady open loop control before going closed or you're going to be chasing your tail.


----------



## DieGTi (Jun 19, 2001)

I should take some electrical engineering courses even if they're basic... silly business degree doesn't help me with these projects. :laugh:

Will probably have questions once I have it in hand and built out.


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

DieGTi said:


> I should take some electrical engineering courses even if they're basic... silly business degree doesn't help me with these projects. :laugh:
> .


 Took the words outta my mouth Andrew...hahaha. I too have a business degree and thought "Damn..i need to go back to school..:banghead:"


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

So I'd be a sucker going back for an MBA?  I can't imagine doing grad courses in engineering at this point, I think I've forgotten everything already.


----------



## DieGTi (Jun 19, 2001)

If you're going to get one then get it as early in your career as you can.


----------



## filthyeuropean (Sep 23, 2006)

Paul, 

The settings are still mostly the same since you set it up. I have messed with it to dial in the idle though.


----------

